# Round Head vs. Clipped Head



## Mt.High (Apr 28, 2005)

I am thinking of buying a few clipped head Paslode guns. I have Hitachi guns right now and I am SICK and Tired of the plastic collated nails misfiring and hitting me in the face. It is also getting tougher to find the paper backed round heads, plus they are more expensive. Plus clipped head have more nails per rack. The only thing I am worried about is the Building codes not excepting clipped heads. At this point I don't see a problem. I am in Alpine Wy outside of Jackson Hole. Any ideas????


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You can find this topic in the archives. Roundheads win. Sorry to spoil the ending.


----------



## Mt.High (Apr 28, 2005)

I did some reading and I guess the round heads win out. But the plastic collates are garbage no matter how you look at it. They fall apart easier, and they jam up easier, and the plastic hits you in the face. I guess sucking up the extra price for paper backed nails is worth it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Perhaps the problems you are having have more to do with the Hitachi and less to do with the round heads? I use a Porter Cable framing gun and can't complain about it at all other then the pesky issue of it doesn't like to work unless it is plugged into a damn air hose. I don't do production framing or anything like that so of course the frequency of problems is reduced for me just based on the smaller amount of nails being run through it.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

What's the problem with clip heads? Are you saying that a wall framed with with clip heads is going to come apart when or where a round head nail would otherwise hold? Seriously?
If I properly understand the function of a framing nail (and I admit that I may not) isn't it primarily to preclude perpendicular forces from seperating two objects. Doesn't the head of a wire nail pretty much just serve to keep it from being over-driven? Someone learn me up would 'ya.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I think it is more a matter of local codes allowing or not allowing clipped head nails in certain applications. There is a similar discussion on another forum regarding local codes and air gaps being required or not even though apparently every new dishwasher sold has a sentence in the installation instructions that due to the design of the dishwasher no air gap is required, saying that simply looping the drain hose above the lowest point of the sink is all that is required.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The nail head contributes to the retention factor. Think of the difference between a finish nail and a roofing nail.
I have overheard discussions that they are banned or are going to be banned for certain applications here in hurricane land. I have never used them, so I really wasn't paying that much attention.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I can see the downside of clipped head nails in a roofing/siding application - where nails are used to bind one material to the surface of another. I just don't believe that a round head nail is any better in a framing application, where a nail's primary function is to resist shear forces, and nobody can convince me otherwise even if you were to quote the carpentry books it's written in.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Pipe, you would be right except for the uplift forces that we can get during one of our little windstorms when every little bit that helps keep the roof on is a blessing.
To get back to topic, I see the clipped head going the way of 8-tracks.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Well OK then - 8-tracks it is.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Not so fast. 
Paslode's nails for _clipped head_ guns, IMCT, Porter Cable FC350, etc., are _FULL_ round head nails. The head is offset and they fit perfectly. 
I don't use my guns every day but I have been using them for a while now and have had NO problems. :Thumbs:

The Paslode nails are a lot nicer than generics anyway.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Speedy, what are you trying to say? Paslode clipped heads fit in PC 350 or PC 350 full round heads fit in Paslode?


----------



## Answer Man (Apr 17, 2005)

*First thing is you have to be smarter than your (so called)"wire nail"*




PipeGuy said:


> What's the problem with clip heads? Are you saying that a wall framed with with clip heads is going to come apart when or where a round head nail would otherwise hold? Seriously?
> If I properly understand the function of a framing nail (and I admit that I may not) isn't it primarily to preclude perpendicular forces from seperating two objects. Doesn't the head of a wire nail pretty much just serve to keep it from being over-driven? Someone learn me up would 'ya.


----------



## Answer Man (Apr 17, 2005)

First thing is you have to be smarter than your so called "wire Nail" Hmm.. never heard it called that.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike Finley said:


> Speedy, what are you trying to say? Paslode clipped heads fit in PC 350 or PC 350 full round heads fit in Paslode?


The Porter Cable FC350 and Paslode IMCT take the same clipped head nails. 

Both accept Paslode's new _full round head_ nails for _clipped head_ guns.


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

Captain obvious here..

if you are having trouble with the plastic collated nails for the hitachi...don't let the spring loaded nail keeper slam into the racks after loading...

I know i just stated the obvious, but my PC crapped its pants last night, and i just created a new partition on my hard drive and re- installed my operating system (and i have no idea about these confounded things..seems simple enough though). 

last night: rebuild a paslode, tonight rebuild a computer. I am now a geek, but i think i saved myself about $2000.

I want my hammer and rotary phone back. sorry for the rant.

-E


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Cheap nails period. You don't need to buy Hitachi brand (which won't break) bnt there other middle brands out there that won't do that.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I must be a cheap guy or something because I usually buy Sencos.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Mike saving money is the name of the game but of a difference of usually 5 dollars a box. Cheap nails will cost you more with screwing with the gun. I used to use duofast but quit after the pos's kept breaking in my bags. A good middle brand nail is Hal Steel. Solid but flexible collation. Paying around 30 - 35 dollars a box depending on the size and shank type(except for the hot dipped galvanized for the new and improved pressure treated lumber  . Buying by the pallet give you a even better price.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I didn't know Sencos were cheap, less expensive maybe. Haven't had any trouble with them, but those are also the only nails that I have ever used, so nothing to compare it to. I use stainless steel from Senco for ACQ work. By the pallet? That would last me a lifetime! I would have to stack them in the shape of a couch in the den to store them.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I couldn't even tell you the price of senco nails. There is so many nail suppliers out here. They all carry different brands exclusively.


----------



## boogie (Jul 30, 2004)

while this may be a little off topic but any discrepencies about wire collated and paper
ive been looking for some ring shank that fit my gun and the only ones i can find are wire collated
instruction manual doesnt say anything about that just degree and max nail size


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Old, did you delete the old partition when you reinstalled the OS? If not, I'd backtrack and reinstall, two partitions on a single drive can create some serious conflicts.

Bob


old27 said:


> Captain obvious here..
> 
> if you are having trouble with the plastic collated nails for the hitachi...don't let the spring loaded nail keeper slam into the racks after loading...
> 
> ...


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

GHB-

No conflicts as of yet...however, the old bird is still a little tweaked. The freezes, blue screen errors, and Frequency out of range problems still persist. I have a device driver issue that I can't seem to nail down. Pardon the pun. Thanks for the heads up. later.
-old


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I just picked up a box of Paslode "Full Round Head" nails for my IM325 framer. The nails were not listed for my gun but I tried them anyways. They work fine, I also used the Senco full round nails - not quite the correct angle - but they worked good, every once and a while you would get a miss fire. But as you can see, Paslode hase seen the light and is producing a full round head for their gun. I picked them up in my local (CT) Home Depot store.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

MY only complaint about clipped headnails is that when denailing lumber the head tends to pull off before the nail is out.


----------



## bennyboy510 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Clipped vs Round*

I was originally framing in San Francisco the round head were the only ones allowed to use, plus even if I bought a cheaper clipped head framing gun I would have to buy my own nails since the round were readily available at the jobsite now I live in Vancouver, BC and everyone uses clipped head nailers. Yes the round head have the plastic flying everywhere but my hitachi never jammed, the clipped head guns may be smaller and lighter, and paper back but as soon as it gets wet it is useless you might as well hand nail. Or you can pay more and buy the metal back, which jams a well if is bent.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Here in Ontario, Round head is pretty, actually VERY rare. Don't think ive seen them ever on sites. Only place I see them is at Home Depot, and never in standard 31/4, always gals or ring shank. Now on the flip side, I use coil nailers that only come as full head nails. Wonder when clipped coils will come out?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

*WOW 4 yrs old.*

I typically use paslode offset round heads. That is all that the yards sell now.

I prefer the clip heads. The round heads hold fewer nails per strip and they jamb in my cordless paslode too.

Imo any force that will withdraw a clip head nail is severe.

So severe I don't believe that an extra bit of nail head will help.


Any clip head nail I've ever had to pull was twice as hard as a hand driven 16d to remove.

I think it's mostly hype the clip head vs frh


----------



## aleff12 (Jun 17, 2010)

Had Hitachi tools for year, the reason i own them is durability and the fact that round head nails are way less than clipped head. If you look at the fact you get 4M per box vs. 2.5m and the price is less than the 2.5m thats why i use them. I checked with Hitachi and they have off set nails that run in differnt tools that are paper, but when you shop them and other brands these nails are a lot more per 1,000. You can beat Hitachi tools for durability and the genuine Hitachi nails are great.


----------

